# Unable to install grpcio on freebsd 8.4



## phani (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi,

We are facing issues while installing grpcio on freebsd 8.4. Has anyone encountered a similar issue?

Using 
Python 2.7.3
8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 

```
Found cython-generated files...
running install
running bdist_egg
running egg_info
writing requirements to src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/requires.txt
writing src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/PKG-INFO
writing top-level names to src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/top_level.txt
writing dependency_links to src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/dependency_links.txt
reading manifest file 'src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
reading manifest template 'PYTHON-MANIFEST.in'
warning: no files found matching '*.c' under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc'
warning: no files found matching '*.h' under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc'
warning: no files found matching '*.inc' under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc'
warning: no files found matching '*.python' under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc'
warning: no previously-included files matching '*.so' found under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython'
warning: no previously-included files matching '*.pyd' found under directory 'src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython'
warning: no files found matching 'src/python/grpcio/precompiled.py'
writing manifest file 'src/python/grpcio/grpcio.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
installing library code to python_build/bdist.freebsd-8.4-RELEASE-amd64/egg
running install_lib
running build_py
running build_project_metadata
copying src/python/grpcio/grpc/_grpcio_metadata.py -> python_build/lib.freebsd-8.4-RELEASE-amd64-2.7/grpc
copying src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython/_credentials/roots.pem -> python_build/lib.freebsd-8.4-RELEASE-amd64-2.7/grpc/_cython/_credentials
running build_ext
Found cython-generated files...
building 'grpc._cython.cygrpc' extension
cc -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DOPENSSL_NO_ASM=1 -D_WIN32_WINNT=1536 -DGPR_BACKWARDS_COMPATIBILITY_MODE=1 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H=1 -DGRPC_ENABLE_FORK_SUPPORT=1 -Isrc/python/grpcio -Iinclude -I. -Ithird_party/address_sorting/include -Ithird_party/cares -Ithird_party/cares/cares -Ithird_party/cares/config_freebsd -Ithird_party/boringssl/include -Ithird_party/upb -Isrc/core/ext/upb-generated -Ithird_party/zlib -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -c src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython/cygrpc.c -o python_build/temp.freebsd-8.4-RELEASE-amd64-2.7/src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython/cygrpc.o -pthread
cc: src/python/grpcio/grpc/_cython/cygrpc.c: No such file or directory
```

Issue seems to be that while the package actually has a .cpp file, Makefile somehow tries to compile the .c file. Has anyone encountered a similar issue? Are there any fixes for this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2019)

FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since Augustus 2015 and is not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

